# Blacked out the chrome window trim and grill



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I want to do this, it's the only chrome i have left.

Any issues with the windows etc?


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks cool, but that is going to look like butt after a while, not to mention leave some nasty residue when it does come off.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks great been wanting to get rid of my chrome, but just a warning as electrical tape gets old it becomes very sticky and a mess to clean up. Might want to consider vinyl, its cheap and holds up a little longer. Please keep us updated on how long it holds up and possible cleaning when it comes off.


----------



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

No issues yet, no bubbles and it's been 4 days so far since it's been on, with rain and it didn't mess it up at all.


----------



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

APCruze said:


> Looks great been wanting to get rid of my chrome, but just a warning as electrical tape gets old it becomes very sticky and a mess to clean up. Might want to consider vinyl, its cheap and holds up a little longer. Please keep us updated on how long it holds up and possible cleaning when it comes off.


Yeah that was the first thing I thought of when using it but I wanted to test the waters prior to spending the money on legit vinyl. I plan on taking it off this Thursday or Friday and will experiment on removing it and what the effects are to let everyone know what to do and what not to do. I am also letting the passenger side stay on for a while longer before I buy real vinyl to see how long it holds up and what issues come about with it.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

If you don't want to wrap them i used plasti dip on my sides. I just have to figure out out to do the front of the car now.


----------



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

Just a little update, it is still holding up, looks great still. There are about 4 other cruzes in our work parking lot and obviously we all talk about it haha they all noticed it and laughed in shock when I told them it was just black vinyl electrical tape, they were impressed with how it looked and thought it was painted and you can hardly see the line where the two pieces of tape meet. I was going to remove one side to see the after effects of how sticky it is when removed or any side effects but I will hold out a bit longer. It has been through 2 car washes and 3 days of rain and still has not bumped/bulged or come loose or bubbled!


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

i dont think im the only one who would love to see a tutorial!!


----------

